# Wake up, Cavs fans, your team is not that good!



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

You are not in the same level of Spurs.

1. LeBron can't shoot outside of the paint (28.2%).
2. Love can't shoot from 3 point line (36%)
3. Both Love and Irving are net negative defenders.
4. Benches score 12 points against Spurs.
5. Cavs' LeBron is not a winner, so are Love and Irving.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Ballscientist said:


> You are not in the same level of Spurs.
> 
> 1. LeBron can't shoot outside of the paint (28.2%).
> 2. Love can't shoot from 3 point line (36%)
> ...


lol


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

someone feels threatened


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

This thread was posted a couple of days ago.

I am too straight forward. Fans hate me.


----------



## maisenza13 (Jan 4, 2016)

It's pretty early for this sentences..


----------



## Offthecourt (Mar 30, 2016)

The fact is that they are only as good as Labron makes them, and he can't beat a great team by himself and he won't try[not enough heart]The Labrons will be in the finals because the east sucks, but they won't win a thing.


----------

